# Am I just lucky or do I have good timing



## CMillican (Mar 31, 2011)

I've been out of school since December, passed my certification test march 11 and I got employed by Sunstar Paramedics in Pinellas County FL on March 28th..... How long did it take you to get your first job?


----------



## LostViet408 (Mar 31, 2011)

your lucky! Its hard here in California, I've graduated since last year June and still struggling to find an EMT job here in California, I had interviews but wasn't prepared and still struggling with interview questions. =( 

Congratulation btw.


----------



## CMillican (Mar 31, 2011)

LostViet408 said:


> your lucky! Its hard here in California, I've graduated since last year June and still struggling to find an EMT job here in California, I had interviews but wasn't prepared and still struggling with interview questions. =(
> 
> Congratulation btw.



Thank you sir! Sunstar just set their transport record 2 months in a row, more transports= more job openings. I start orientation April 11th, a 2 1/2 week orientation that includes disaster response and EVOC


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 31, 2011)

For me, back in 08, first job took 3 months. And a lot of that was because I was only 20 when I was looking (still got hired at 20 as attendant only). This last time (like 2 weeks ago) it took me a whole 1 week to get a job with an ambulance service back in NM to swap from here in TX.


----------



## CMillican (Mar 31, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> For me, back in 08, first job took 3 months. And a lot of that was because I was only 20 when I was looking (still got hired at 20 as attendant only). This last time (like 2 weeks ago) it took me a whole 1 week to get a job with an ambulance service back in NM to swap from here in TX.



Yea, I'm glad this all happened so quick, I'm tired of working dead end jobs, I graduated top of my class and EMS is my passion. So this is a nice change. Also the increase in pay is mighty nice also


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 31, 2011)

CMillican said:


> I've been out of school since December, passed my certification test march 11 and I got employed by Sunstar Paramedics in Pinellas County FL on March 28th..... How long did it take you to get your first job?



Graduated in December and took my national test in November (no I did not confuse the dates). Got my ambulance cert in Janurary along with my state cert. Got hired at an event medical in March and just got hired at another ambulance company.


----------



## CMillican (Mar 31, 2011)

firefite said:


> Graduated in December and took my national test in November (no I did not confuse the dates). Got my ambulance cert in Janurary along with my state cert. Got hired at an event medical in March and just got hired at another ambulance company.



Why did you wait so long?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 31, 2011)

CMillican said:


> Why did you wait so long?



Didnt try to wait. As soon as I got my certs I put in 13 applications. No one was hiring at the time (let alone an 18 year old fresh from high school). Had to pull some strings to get in with the ambulance company that I just got hired with. Most ambulance companies in California won't hire 18 year olds because of insurance. But I got on with one of the very few that will hire 18 year olds. It does BLS/ALS/CCT transports and 911 emergency calls.


----------



## CMillican (Mar 31, 2011)

firefite said:


> Didnt try to wait. As soon as I got my certs I put in 13 applications. No one was hiring at the time (let alone an 18 year old fresh from high school). Had to pull some strings to get in with the ambulance company that I just got hired with. Most ambulance companies in California won't hire 18 year olds because of insurance. But I got on with one of the very few that will hire 18 year olds. It does BLS/ALS/CCT transports and 911 emergency calls.



Yea I'm 22, Sunstar wont hire younger than 21


----------



## exodus (Apr 1, 2011)

Took me 2 weeks at age 18.  Well 13 days to be exact. Got my Cert on april 2'nd, got hired april 15th.


----------



## CMillican (Apr 1, 2011)

exodus said:


> Took me 2 weeks at age 18.  Well 13 days to be exact. Got my Cert on april 2'nd, got hired april 15th.



yea down here (florida) you can be a Pt care tech at 18 but any job that requires driving you have to be 21


----------



## 18G (Apr 1, 2011)

Man, EMS employment must be dramatically different in other parts of the Country. There are so many paid EMS services here in PA, MD, and WV, that someone is always hiring. And it's just an ordinary interview the majority of the time. Definitely nothing to sweat over. 

My current job I called em on the phone to ask if they were hiring, they said come on over and got hired on the spot. And its a 911 FD job. 

I feel for you guys!


----------



## CMillican (Apr 1, 2011)

18G said:


> Man, EMS employment must be dramatically different in other parts of the Country. There are so many paid EMS services here in PA, MD, and WV, that someone is always hiring. And it's just an ordinary interview the majority of the time. Definitely nothing to sweat over.
> 
> My current job I called em on the phone to ask if they were hiring, they said come on over and got hired on the spot. And its a 911 FD job.
> 
> I feel for you guys!



The only advantage we have in Florida is the ever-growing population, but there are more EMS professionals then there are jobs. Luckily, especially where im from everyone wants to go to fire, you don't have to transport on FR here. I apologize if i offend anyone but a lot of EMS pro's don't seem to be in it for the right reason. There is a 2 year waiting list for the municipal's fire departments (here FD are city run and EMS is County) are more often then not involved in a different field... sounds odd i know but its true


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 1, 2011)

> The only advantage we have in Florida is the ever-growing population, *but there are more EMS professionals then there are jobs*


Welcome to about 48 of the 50 states. LOL


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 1, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Welcome to about 48 of the 50 states. LOL



Where are those 2 states at?! Haha


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 1, 2011)

Generally, places you couldn't pay most people to live.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 1, 2011)

What's wrong with living in Texas?!  Down here (south Tx at least), it's incredibly easy to get a job! It may not be the ideal spot- an FD for most, or one of the top EMS systems- but if you just want to get your foot in the door or have a job on an ambulance in general, people hire left and right! Since I originally got my basic, I haven't ever been unemployed or searching for a job for more than a week.


----------



## exodus (Apr 1, 2011)

CMillican said:


> yea down here (florida) you can be a Pt care tech at 18 but any job that requires driving you have to be 21



Mine was at an ambulance company driving and teching.


----------



## Juarez (Apr 1, 2011)

What are the companies that you currently work for?


----------



## exodus (Apr 1, 2011)

Juarez said:


> What are the companies that you currently work for?



Pacific in SD. It's super hard to get hired there now, and the commute is horrible.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 1, 2011)

> What's wrong with living in Texas?!



Ever spent time in Odessa? LOL


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 1, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Ever spent time in Odessa? LOL



Or just to the west in Pecos?


----------

